# Help! How much fright does it take to actually harm a rabbit?



## MyBoyHarper (Jul 13, 2006)

After Haley and Harper had their great bonding session (see here http://www.rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=14701&forum_id=1), I was getting ready to pick Haley and Harper up. I had to pick up all their toys, and then I thought I'd pick Harper up first, since he can sometimes jump the little gate when unsupervised. My [bleep]-hole half brothers decided to get out of bed (they're 33, keep this in mind while you are plotting to harm them) and start stomping through the kitchen cussing and screaming half drunk. I decided at this point, the bonding session was over and the bunnies needed to be picked up. So, as I said, I started with Harper. I was only gone maybe 60 seconds, long enough to get him into his cage and lock the latch. The second he hopped into his cage (we're in the back bedroom, I had left Haley in the playpen for 60 seconds in the kitchen), I could hear a gate being thrashed everywhere and a rabbit just running frantically everywhere. 

I quickly latched Harper's cage and ran up front to find the two [bleep]-holes kicking the gate everywhere and kicking Haley out of the way with their feet. (Please don't judge me guys, I am sobbing as I write this) Haley was so scared and I screamed and yelled at them to stop and asked why they were doing this. They said it was in their way and to [bleep] off. I scooped Haley up, but she was so frightened, her ENTIRE body was just shaking uncontrollably. I put her in the cage and she ran into a corner and sat there. 

Is she going to be okay? How bad does a rabbit need to be scared before it can be hurt? My little friend (a little boy I used to watch after) had a rabbit that died of fright one day, after some kids broke into the hutch in the back yard and terrorized the rabbit. Neocropsy said it died of a heart attack.

I feel so responsible, even though I didn't do anything wrong. I was only gone for 60 seconds, I couldn't have them both in my arms and open their cages at the same time. I thought she'd be okay, I didn't think this would happen.


----------



## Pipp (Jul 13, 2006)

Just go act very calm around her. If you're panicked as well, that won't help. Be soothing *and happy*, she should be okay.

sas


----------



## MyBoyHarper (Jul 13, 2006)

She's so scared, she's in one corner just shaking uncontrollably. I'm crying so hard right now, it's all my fault. I shouldn't have left her in there with them, but I was only gone less than a minute. She was so happy, now she is just frightened to death.


----------



## JimD (Jul 13, 2006)

First you need to calm down.
They can feel your stess.

You need to keep a close eye on her. 
Hold her.
Reassure her. 
Look for signs of stress.
Keep her in a quiet, low-activity environment for now.
Treat for stress as a precaution if you feel the need.
Get you vet numbers and/or emergency numbersand transportation prepared. 
Call the vet and let them know of the situation so they can be prepared and give you any advice.

Don't beat yourself up over this or "wear the hair shirt"!

You didn't do anything wrong!

Keep us updated pleeeeeze.

~Jim


----------



## manda (Jul 13, 2006)

i dont know how much harms it. i just know that they can be scared to death.

dont feel bad. my brother in law is a violent drunk and i am get so parinoid around him because i am scared that the rabbits will freak out or he will fall over the cage, etc.

he doesnt come around much anymore but there was time when he would come over and get a knife and try to hurt himself and threaten us, so we would have to run out to the car and leave until the cops came. and both times this happend i couldnt run downstairs to get the rabbits so i had to leave them with a crazy drunk guy waving a knife. hes threatened to burn down the house and all sorts of things. so i was scared for my bunnies soo sooo soooooo much. but i couldnt go down to get them, so i didnt have a choice.

its a good thing he doesnt come around anymore. although he mostly bluffs and i seriously doubt he would hurt the bunnies on purpose.

just wanted to say i know how you feel 

***hugs***


----------



## Pipp (Jul 13, 2006)

As above, she'll be picking up on your 'vibes'. Just talk to her in a calm, 'up' manner, everything's fine. 

sas


----------



## JimD (Jul 13, 2006)

If she's going to be ok then you need to let her know that. 
And you need to truly believe so she will know that everything will be okay.
It might take her a bit to get back to normal, but give her that chance.

~Jim


----------



## MyBoyHarper (Jul 13, 2006)

I got blood all over my arms from where she scratched me when I was trying to pick her up, I just noticed it. I'm taking her to the vet, my mother took my car to work. I'm calling her now and telling her to tell them she'll be back, I need the car. I'll drop her back off at work on the way to the vet, it's 1 block away. I think she needs a vet to look at her, she's not acting right. I don't know how I am going to explain this to a vet without him thinking I am negligent, or however the hell you spell that word.


----------



## manda (Jul 13, 2006)

sometimes you dont have a choice...

you were not neglegent


----------



## JimD (Jul 13, 2006)

Explain exactly what happened.
A good vet will not judge you and will be more concerned about the bun.
It wasn't like you did it on purpose.

~Jim


----------



## Bramble Briar86 (Jul 13, 2006)

I think that a trip to the vet might frighten her even more...there's nota whole lot the vet can do.

Prayers for your little bun. 

Ellie


----------



## Pipp (Jul 13, 2006)

Nobody's going to think you're negligent AT ALL, please don't worry about that part of this. Honestly, that thought wouldn't have crossed anyone's mind.

You need to de-stress yourself and Haley.

You have ourfull support and our prayers. ray:

sas


----------



## Bassetluv (Jul 13, 2006)

Oh, your poor rabbits! I feel for them, and for you as well. Unfortunately, not everyone views an animal as a sentient being, and some simply cannot connect to them at all...seeing them more as an object that a living,precious creature. 

I think that as with so many other things, how much it takes to scare a rabbit will depend upon the individual. Most rabbits do frighten very easily, and some will become frightened enough to panic and die. I once had a rabbit given to me by someone who didn't want her any more, and since this drop-off was unexpected, I had to put her in my basement for a few hours until I prepared a cage for her outdoors. When I went to fetch her, she panicked and ran...and me, being a teen back then and not knowing better, pursued her until I caught up with her. When I did catch her, her entire body 'froze' and she let out a heart-stopping scream (great defense for getting away, as I immediately released her out of sheer fright myself). It took her quite a while to calm down after that, and I felt horrible for inadvertently scaring her so badly.

One other time I had experienced a rabbit going through fright was with a little Polish rabbit I had. Fiver was one of my show rabbits, and I had entered him anda few others in the spring rabbit show in N.S. The event was an hour's drive away, so we (my then husband and I) packed up the rabbits in their travelling crates and headed to the arena. When we got there I began unloading them, but to my horror, Fiver was flat on his side, his teeth clenched firmly around the bars of the cage, his body stiff as a board. I immediately ran to one of the more experienced breeders and asked him to come and help. He took one look at Fiver and said, 'Cover his cage, leave him alone for the next 10-15 minutes. Then check on him...he'll either be alive or he'll die'. His words sounded quite harsh to me, but when he saw the look on my face his voice softened and he said, 'I know you want to help him, but the best way is to simply leave him alone. When a rabbit panics that badly there's not much you can do, other than remove him from whatever has caused the panic, and then pray that he recovers'. So that's what I did, and 10 minutes later I uncovered his cage and there Fiver was, sitting up and looking around as if to say, 'What? Is something wrong?'. 

Unfortunately rabbits can, and do, panic. You certainly should not blame yourself; you take care of your bunnies as best you can, and you love them unconditionally...but as much as you do protect them, you cannot always forsee some things that might arise to cause it. My heart goes out to you, as I know how frightening it is to have a rabbit go through it. But your job right now is to stay calm and just be there for her. Give her some space to calm down, and then love her like crazy once she has. I'm saying a little prayer for Haley...please let us know how she makes out. 

:heart:


----------



## Bassetluv (Jul 13, 2006)

I just read your last posts...my suggestion would be that transporting your bunny to a vet right now might be counterproductive...it could cause even more stress. What is she doing right now?


----------



## JimD (Jul 13, 2006)

If she needs to go to the vet, get stuff ready now and try to make the trip as low stress as possible.

And clean up those scratches (yours)so they don't get infected.

See if she'll take her favorite treat, if not then just leave it for her in case she changes her mind.

I don't know what the weather is by you, but try to avoid drastic temp changes as not to add to her stress.

~Jim


----------



## Bramble Briar86 (Jul 13, 2006)

Covering the rabbit's eyes with your hand also works--judge use that to calm extremely frightened rabbits at shows.

Ellie


----------



## JimD (Jul 13, 2006)

You are the one who will know if she needs immediate attention.
You know her moods and chacteristics...and when those aren't normal.

You know what is best for her right now and you need to make that decision yourself.

If she needs immediate treatment for shock or stress then go!

The vets are better equipped to handle emergency situations.

~Jim


----------



## MyBoyHarper (Jul 13, 2006)

Hi guys! We're back from the vet, and Haley is just fine. She did great in the car ride, and even got a treat on the way home. Now she is in her cage eating her alfalfa hay. I am so relieved, and will take this as a lesson learned. Next time they are out for playtime, it will be in my room. My bedroom is a master bedroom with PILES of playroom. So, this will be where they play from now on, so we won't have any more 'problems'.

Now that this is all over with, I am going to upload the pics and post them in the other thread. Thanks everyone for being so supportive and caring, you guys are incredible.

Pipp, you have a PM.


----------



## Haley (Jul 13, 2006)

Yay!

Im so glad to hear she's okay! Give her kisses from me 

-Haley:bunnydance:


----------



## JimD (Jul 13, 2006)

I love happy endings!


----------



## Bassetluv (Jul 13, 2006)

That's so great to hear! I imagine the entire thing was as stressful for you as it was for her. I'lltry to check out your pics in a bit (I'm at work, so it's a bit hard to keep up). 

But for now, am so happy to hear that all went well!


----------



## rabbit_whisperer (Jul 14, 2006)

I'm glad she's ok,and if you dont mind my saying but nobody should EVER kick a rabbit!:growl: (you could always give them a good pinch)


----------



## JimD (Jul 14, 2006)

*MyBoyHarper wrote: *


> My [bleep]-hole half brothers decided to get out of bed (they're 33, keep this in mind while you are plotting to harm them) and start stomping through the kitchen cussing and screaming half drunk.





> I could hear a gate being thrashed everywhere and a rabbit just running frantically everywhere.





> I screamed and yelled at them to stop and asked why they were doing this. They said it was in their way and to [bleep] off.


 


I'd force them to watch Night of the Lepus. Maybe they'd realize that they may have put themselves in grave danger. Do theyknow that those rabbits guard the Bridge?

It's guaranteed that they will answer to someone for doing this. Someone of a "higher" authority.

~Jim (old enough to be their father)

PS: How's Haley?


----------



## MyBoyHarper (Jul 14, 2006)

Night of the Lepus? Is that a movie?


----------



## Runestonez (Jul 14, 2006)

Maybe you could borrow evil bunn from Ilovetegocalderon!  We could set him lose in their room while they are sleeping some night!!


----------



## gentle giants (Jul 14, 2006)

Runestonez wrote:


> Maybe you could borrow evil bunn from Ilovetegocalderon!  We could set him lose in their room while they are sleeping some night!!


 





:laugh: Oh, amen honey! That's a fabulous idea! Poor MBH, I feel so bad for you, having to live with those :censored2 jerks! I think my first thought (other than save the bunny!) would have been to take a baseball bat to those *bleeeep*ing *bleep*holes! Just think of them screaming and running from Tank, that'll make you feel better!


:gun:


----------



## Elf Mommy (Jul 14, 2006)

Night of the Lepus

http://rabbitsonline.net/reply.php?topic_id=2984


----------



## MyBoyHarper (Jul 14, 2006)

Buwuhahahahhaa!!! Hey Calderon, send Tank my way, I'll take him off your hands!


----------



## Runestonez (Jul 14, 2006)

:laugh:

My hubby wants to see that movie so bad now!:shock:

http://www.rinkworks.com/badmovie/reader/319.shtml


----------



## JimD (Jul 17, 2006)

*MyBoyHarper wrote: *


> Night of the Lepus? Is that a movie?


 
It's a reality show.

:expressionless


----------



## Runestonez (Jul 17, 2006)

It is at Ilovetegocalderon's house!:laugh:


----------

